# Boards.ie now discussing specific shares



## tmurphy1 (4 Jan 2010)

Hi,
Could anytbody propose some websites that offer good advice on stock investments ie good stocks to buy or sell.
Thanks for the help


----------



## Supergirl (4 Jan 2010)

*Re: Stock tracking and advice*

[FONT=&quot]Advice? Here are some quotes about advice. 
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Advice is what we ask for when we already know the answer but wish we didn't.  ~Erica Jong, _How to Save Your Own Life_, 1977


When a man comes to me for advice, I find out the kind of advice he wants, and I give it to him.  ~Henry Wheeler Shaw, a.k.a. Josh Billings


The best advice is this:  Don't take advice and don't give advice.  ~Author Unknown


It is a good divine that follows his own instructions.  ~William Shakespeare


Nobody can give you wiser advice than yourself.  ~Cicero 
[/FONT]


Do you really think you are going to make money by finding a helpful person that will provide such information. If you want to even think of investing then do some basic homework. Read "The  Intelligent Investor". Then and only then use your own loaf to decide whats best.


----------



## stock-man (6 Jan 2010)

*Re: Stock tracking and advice*

Motleyfool.com is a nice website and most of the stock experts exchange their views on this website.


----------



## Pexus1976 (9 Jan 2010)

*Re: Stock tracking and advice*

Boards.ie have an irish investment discussion forum

Fool.co.uk is a good uk forum


----------



## Brendan Burgess (9 Jan 2010)

*Re: Stock tracking and advice*

Hi Pexus

I had not been aware of that new forum on boards. 

Here is the link to the Investments and Markets forum

I have edited the title of the thread accordingly


----------



## Pexus1976 (9 Jan 2010)

*Re: Stock tracking and advice*

Just a reminder to everyone, all advice and tips from any investment forum that discusses individual shares and stocks is to be taken with a pinch of salt. Always do your own research!


----------



## Brendan Burgess (9 Jan 2010)

I see that forum has been going since May 2007! I am surprised that it has not been mentioned here before. Maybe it has, but I have just not noticed it.

Brendan


----------



## Pexus1976 (9 Jan 2010)

Hi Brendan, 

Yeah its been going for a while now, but has only become popular in the last couple of years. Some useful information on it.


----------



## justforgroup (9 Jan 2010)

My advice: don't trade individual stocks.
The costs alone will wipe you out.

http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?t=128749


----------



## Senorito (10 Jan 2010)

Supergirl, loved your post, you've given the best advice there is to be honest.

Justforgroup, I disagree with your piece of advice completely. 

Tmurphy, Supergirl has said it already so there is no real point in repeating it but go off your own bat and depend on yourself and only yourself. Get yourself a cheap broker (Firstrade, Scotrade, TDW). Read Ben Graham's book (mentioned above) and pick up William O'Neills "How to Make Money in Stocks" for a more short term approach to trading (antithesis to Ben Grahams approach but good to understand both and develop your own strategy), join IBD if you want instant access to what is top of the NASDAQ list (which I might add, stocks of which will priced accordingly).

Dont listen to message boards like these and immediately ignore people with high flying tips unless of course your research indicates they were right!


----------



## galwegian44 (11 Jan 2010)

I wouldn't agree that this is a good enough reason to ignore trading in individual stocks. Avoid the high cost brokers and open an account with a US Discount Broker. Focus on the US Market rather than the Irish market as it is more open and there's definitely more information available on a wider number and range of companies.

I pay $9.99 per trade regardless of size and there are no maintenance charges, stamp duty etc.

Good Luck.



justforgroup said:


> My advice: don't trade individual stocks.
> The costs alone will wipe you out.
> 
> http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?t=128749


----------



## Ctrl+Alt+Del (20 Jan 2010)

Pexus1976 said:


> Hi Brendan,
> 
> Yeah its been going for a while now, but has only become popular in the last couple of years. Some useful information on it.


 

Ya there are some good posters there....one in particular ..*Lexus1976 *has some good insights


----------



## Pexus1976 (22 Jan 2010)

Ctrl+Alt+Del said:


> Ya there are some good posters there....one in particular ..*Lexus1976 *has some good insights


 
Ha ha ha he's my evil twin brother, dont know how you figured it out  Welcome to askaboutmoney.


----------



## bsloe (10 Feb 2010)

*Re: Stock tracking and advice*



Pexus1976 said:


> Just a reminder to everyone, all advice and tips from any investment forum that discusses individual shares and stocks is to be taken with a pinch of salt. Always do your own research!


  I dont know if this has been asked before but I always see it in response to questions but where do people do their research. I read/get emails from  the following, its not an exhaustive list but to be honest I could do a nights research and can be none the wiser due to the many different opinions offered

Bloomberg
FT
Sunday Times
Sunday Business Post
moneyandmarkets.com
fool.co.uk
themotleyfool
broker reports on RTE.ie
spreadtrader.ie offers good opinions
google finance for chart analysis
wsj.com
tradingmarket.com
marketwatch.com

would love to know if there is an easier way to get an idea of what lies ahead


----------



## Pexus1976 (11 Mar 2010)

*Re: Stock tracking and advice*



bsloe said:


> I dont know if this has been asked before but I always see it in response to questions but where do people do their research. I read/get emails from the following, its not an exhaustive list but to be honest I could do a nights research and can be none the wiser due to the many different opinions offered
> 
> Bloomberg
> FT
> ...


 
Your on the right track, I'd also recommend:

fleetstreetinvest.co.uk

moneyweek.com


Research is not suppose to be easy


----------

